# LED TV 26" <30k



## moniker (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,

Looking for LED TV at 26". Also planning to use it as a monitor. Doesn't matter whether it is edge lit or back lit as I do not really care about the thickness. 
If full HD is available at this price (<30k), it would be a bonus! And local dimming at this price, would it be too much of an ask? 

Please let me know your suggestions.


----------



## Minion (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: LED TV 26&amp;quot; &amp;lt;30k*

why don't you go for 32 inch led tv.26 inch Full HD is somewhat rarity and again it doesn't make sense if a tv is full HD or HD Ready in this size of tv.

If you interested in 32 inch then get Samsung 32EH5000 for 32k or you can find 32EH4000(HD Ready) for 28k.these two are led back lit model not edge lit.

if you need CCFL then Sony 32BX350 for 26-27k.


----------



## moniker (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your advice. I'll have a look at those Samsung models. 
Can you tell me, apart from the thickness, does the edge lit led offer any genuine advantage over back lit? How is the power consumption?


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2012)

Actually back lit models are better than edge lit models power consumption is around 30 watts I am using EH series Samsung(EH4800) this tv has very deep blacks and very good screen uniformity.
every thing looks awesome with this tv.


----------



## moniker (Oct 10, 2012)

Does the EH series have 2 HDMI inputs? I want to connect my laptop every now and then, so if only 1 HDMI is there I'd have to remove the set top box connectors.
Can it play all video formats? The guy at the store said that most budget TVs play only avi through USB.


----------



## Minion (Oct 10, 2012)

which Eh model you are referring to?EH4000 and EH5000 has 2 HDMI ports.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 14, 2012)

If you want a 26" model only then the best option is Sony 26EX550 for around 25k, and if you want 32" then you can get Samsung 32EH5000 for around 30.5-32k, apart from that there is a deal going on on ebay in which you can get Samsung 32EH6030 3D Full HD LED TV for only 35.5k(with manufacturer warranty+ 2 3D galess and 51 movies) which costs a boom in local market


----------



## moniker (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. I had put off buying for a few days so that I could avail Diwali offers. I'll probably buy within a couple of weeks.

I'm thinking of going for 32" direct lit TV, but struggling to zero in on a particular model. Probably 1 of those eh series. Budget is also strictly 28-30k

I found that Sony has also come out with direct lit budget TVs.
*asia.cnet.com/led-backlighting-for-sonys-new-entry-level-tvs-62218604.htm

Is that worth a look?


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LED TV 26&quot; &lt;30k*

Take a look at both 32EH4000 and Sony 32EX330 both you can get  around 28k.

If you get Sony just post a small reviews on it.


----------



## moniker (Oct 26, 2012)

This Sony 32ex330 seems to have a motion freq of 100 hz while samsung 32eh4000 has only 50 hz?! Rest every other feature looks similar. But I couldn't find a proper review for Sony anywhere on the net though! Why is that?

I'm in a dilemma whether to take the adventurous route and go for ex330 or get the tried and tested eh4000!


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2012)

Both Samsung and Sony are no more mentioning panel frequency motion flow and Samsungs CMR are combination of processing,panel and other factor.
I would suggest you try to audition both what ever you like buy it.Sony looks stylish though.


----------



## moniker (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks a ton @Minion. I have finally bought the 32EH4000. Sony 32EX330 is too expensive, costs 4k more than EH4000. But Sony looked way better while auditioning though. Overall quite happy with the product. Thanks again!


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2012)

You are welcome.if you need calibration settings i can post them for you.


----------



## moniker (Oct 29, 2012)

Sure, can you post? I'd love to tweak around with the settings!


----------



## Minion (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: LED TV 26&amp;quot; &amp;lt;30k*

will post it today.

Ok here you go

It is recommended to use movie mode but i prefer standard mode it make picture very clear.

BACKLIT-17
BRIGHTNESS-88
CONTRAST-43
SHARPNESS-0
COLOUR-42

WHITE BALANCE
R-OFFSET-25
G-OFFSET-25
B-OFFSET-28
R-GAIN-18
G-GAIN-23
B-GAIN-21

GAMMA-0

COLOUR TONE-WARM2

COLOUR SPACE-AUTO

SIZE-SCREENFIT

to add little pop to picture you can set dynamic contrast to low.

Tell me if it does improve picture on you tv.


----------



## moniker (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks! Didn't get a chance to try it.. I'll try it out today and let you know.
By the way, have you tried to connect a laptop to the TV using hdmi? I am getting a horrible blurry display at the moment


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2012)

Nope I didn't ever try that. Try using PC mode.


----------



## moniker (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes. Those settings do make things look better. But a pity about the laptop though. PC mode also doesn't work.


----------



## Minion (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: LED TV 26&amp;quot; &amp;lt;30k*

^^what resolution you are using in laptop?

Read these if it helps
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/58414-4-blurry-uncrisp-image-1080p
*www.ehow.com/info_12195143_picture-blurry-samsung-ln32a450-television.html

*blog.komeil.com/2006/10/picture-cropped-screen-cut-off-hdmi-dvi.html


----------

